#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce >  >  What are the important metrics for eCommerce?

## Bhavya

To run a successful eCommerce business we need to follow some metrics as the metrics can help us to know the state of our store's performance and support in our decision making for business growth. Can you guys tell me what are the important metrics for eCommerce?

----------

